
Show HN: Remote as F*** – ridiculous remote work photos - caser
http://remoteasfuck.com/
======
stephenr
I get the feeling some of these are staged, or not actual work... e.g the guy
on the tank, the guy on the lawn and the person on the brick fence post.

Im not suggesting that it's impossible to work from very odd places - I've
done some sysadmin tasks via SSH from an iPad Mini while on a beach in
Thailand. I'm just suggesting that posing like this for a 'funny' photograph
seems pretty obvious and detracts from what could be actually interesting
scenarios.

~~~
brbsix
You mean to suggest that the guy in the horse head just put that on for a
photo op?

~~~
stephenr
No I'm sure he works like that all the time.

I believe some of the people I've had to work with would produce better
results if they couldn't see what they're doing, so let's not discount his
method.

------
AznHisoka
Are all these people working with just localhost? Would be Hard to find a good
internet connection in some of these places

------
kelt
hilarious!

